# Hungarian puli puppies for sale



## Sqrat9753 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi.
I am looking to purchase a Hungarian puli pup but really struggling to find any for sale. Does anyone know of any breeders or puppies for sale currently. I live near Manchester but I am willing to travel.
Thanks.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Assured Breeders for Hungarian Puli


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Also this link:

Puppy Enquires


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have a word with Tashi our Mod. She should be able to point you in the right direction and probaly knows of litters and potential litters due


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Being that a Hungarian puli isnt exactly an 'off the shelf' breed, you'll probably need to get yourself on a waiting list from a reputable breeder.

I would recommend coming along to some open or championship dog shows, having a chat with some of the breeders and asking them questions you feel are important.

You can find a bunch of dog shows on Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information and if you click on the schedules for a show you are interested in, you will see if they have a specific class for them. For example, the National Dog show is awarding CCs for them, so they will probably have great people to speak to there Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information.

Good luck in your search


----------



## Leooonie (Mar 17, 2012)

A few years ago I was on a waiting list for a Puli pup. however I realised theyre really REALLY not good dogs for people with little experience with very active breeds.. or with little experience with hairy breeds.. so I opted out as it was going to be my first dog. I got my poodle instead 

I definately suggest also going to championship shows.... you can meet the handlers and breeders and the dogs and really think about whether this unusual breed is right for you.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Rona  

will be in touch shortly with you about puppies, just got a family crisis going on at present but will find out off someone that I know has a litter due and get back to you. They are super dogs, somewhere on here I think I have some photos of our boy, but will upload some of him recently really soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Joanna Heath (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi, I am also looking for a Hungarian puli puppy with no success, i live in Dover, Kent but am willing to travel and would be very grateful for any help
Thank you


----------



## Pulik (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Joanna

I am new here and proud owner of 2 black puli bitches

If your wish is still valid, maybe I can help you to find a puli puppy


----------



## kinderegg (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Pulik, 
I am also interested in the possibility of finding a lovely puppy, 
Paula


----------



## kinderegg (Oct 25, 2012)

anybody know of any puppies available, either now or in near future
Thanks:laugh:


----------



## Pulik (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry for late reply

Yes, I can helpy you to find a nice puli puppy

Please contact me by email for further details:

[email protected]

kind regards
Nathalie


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

have you contacted The Puli club? they will have a list of breeders who have or will be having pups.


----------



## indielaw24 (Dec 13, 2013)

hi Tashi, I am also looking for a puli puppy. do you know of anyone that has a litter or will have a litter soon? thanks Laura


----------



## indielaw24 (Dec 13, 2013)

hi Pulik, 
I am also looking for a puli pup. do you, or do you know of anyone that has puli pups for sale or that will soon? thanks laura


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Your best bet is probably getting in touch with the Puli Club and asking for details of breeders.


----------

